# successful baits-erfahrungen?



## jennis (12. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,ich wollte mal fragen was ihr für erfahrungen mit diesen ködern gemacht habt?welche baits habt ihr gefischt,über welchen zeitraum,hat euch der köder überzeugt?wenn ja warum oder warum nicht? haut in die tasten


gruss


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. März 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Alle sorten sind Qualitativ hochwertig und können das ganze Jahr über fangen !

3 Worte:

Gut und Günstig !


----------



## gringo92 (12. März 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

ich hab auch schon ein paar sorten von denen durch , lediglich die SB-Erdbeer entsprachen nicht so meinen erwartungen , ich hatte ne test packung die war ganz schön mit farbstoffen bzw konservierer vollgepumpt. haben sehr bitter geschmeckt . 

mein favorit sind die waldfrucht boilies


----------



## Max1994 (12. März 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Successful Baits sind fängige Bolies zu nem guten Preis.
Also ich hab schon die Red Spice Fish,Birdfood[red],Scopex Pro,Holli Rhone Liver und Big Blue T gefischt und hatte mit allenm Erfolg.
Doch am besten sind ganz klar Scopex Pro,Red Spice Fish und Birdfood red.
Also mit Successful Baits wirst du nichts falsch machen Christian versteht was von Bolies.


----------



## canale grande (12. März 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

alles ok. bei SB.
hab auch heute für die messe in witten mitbestellt
meine fische waren bisher auch zufrieden mit den boiliemixen
qualli und preis ist auch ok.

mfg rüdiger


----------



## JoFlash (12. März 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Nur Positives vom Christian! 
die Basismixe lassen sich ALLE super abrollen...!!!

Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## darth carper (12. März 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Hervorragende Qualität, günstige Preise und das Beste ist, die Boilies fangen.
Ich habe bisher die Scopex Pro Traveller, die Natur Pur Fish und Scopex gefischt.
Die konservierten Köder habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, von Konservierern im Köder halte ich auch nichts.


----------



## kittie.cat (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Wo kauft ihr die Boilies denn ? Ich habe die erst auf einer Internet seite gesehen & dort waren sie meiner Meinung nach nicht günstig  ;+

LG


----------



## gringo92 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

die gibts nur bei successful-baits.de
und dort sind sie definitiv günstig  

es sei denn sie vergleicht sie mit TS oder Anaconda .


----------



## BMG619 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Ich glaube die Boilies kann man nur auf http://successful-baits.de kaufen. In anderen Shops gibt es die nicht. Und dort sind die auch ziemlich günstig


----------



## teddy88 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

sind super murmeln und sehr gut in Preis/Leistung, zumindest für die verwendeten Inhaltsstoffe!!

@kitte-cat :q......was fischst du für murmeln??

Also ich denk so ca 8-14 Euro pro Kilo, je nach Sorte und Fabrikat sind in Ordnung.

mfg ted


----------



## harti911 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Also ich kann auch nichts negatives berichten. Habe Boilies aber auch andere Zutaten für meine Selfmades dort bestellt gehabt und es funktionierte immer alles einwandfrei. Qualität, Service und ein fixer Versand sind so die Schlagwörter, die ich positiver Weise feststellen durfte... #6


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

ich habe die dinger zwar noch nie gefischt ..aber die readymades sind nicht billig ... 20 kg  140 euro ^^ ist zu teuer |bigeyes


----------



## Dart (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*



TeamKingDingeLing schrieb:


> ich habe die dinger zwar noch nie gefischt ..aber die readymades sind nicht billig ... 20 kg 140 euro ^^ ist zu teuer |bigeyes


7,-Euro Kilopreis ist wahrlich nicht teuer, für ein gutes Produkt
Es steht ja auch jedem frei, auf den Service des Abrollens etc. zu verzichten, und die Murmeln selbst zu drehen.
Die Boilies und Mixe sind klasse.#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

also ich bestelle dort schon ne zeitlang meine zutaten für mixe, und mus sagen alles 1a.
der preis stimmt, die quali und voralem der servies.


----------



## Spinnfisch (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

hab am freitag 25kg tigers bestellt und auch am freitag überwiesen.hab noch keine mitteilung von wegen zahlung erhalten gekriegt hoffe sie schicken sie bald los. der preis für die tigers is echt in ordnung 25kg: 50Euro
tzers, 
Lolo


----------



## AltBierAngler (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Also ich wohn da um die ecke und vor ort kosten sie mich nur 17,50 € / 5 Kilo ...also vorbeischaun lohnt sich ansonsten schaun auf der Homepage auf welchen Messen die sind da gibts die ach günstiger.

Ich empfehle Birdfood gelb! und Scopex pro!

mfg christian


----------



## rued92 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Moin

also ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen.
Bei mir haben die birdfood red und red spice fish sowie holly rhone liver gut funktioniert.
und der preis is top.

p.s. die ergebinisse sidn nich auf jedes gewässer übertragbar....


greetz 
Sören


----------



## gringo92 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

stimmt

RSF lief bei mir gar nicht :s


----------



## Calli (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
tja, da hier ja so viele begeistert diese Boilies fischen...Ich habe mit meinen Kollegen seit 2 Jahren diverse Sorten gefischt (HolliRhone, Fish, Pacific,Extended Fish, Halibut), konserviert und Freezerbaits.Ebenso die Cubes und diverse Hookbaits.Im Vergleich zu oftmals simultan gefischten Boilies anderer Marken (Pelzer, BFP, Nash, MartinSB und natürlich Selfmades und Kichererbsen) waren die Ergebnisse eindeutig.Ein Karpfen (14pfd) auf Halibutboilie von SB.Alle anderen Karpfen, auch PB (36pfd+42pfd) gingen leider lieber auf andere Boilies.Da mir die SB-Boilies, ganz subjektiv, auch nie zugesagt haben sind die ab jetzt nicht mehr in meinem Programm.

Mfg
Calli


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*



rued92 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> p.s. die ergebinisse sidn nich auf jedes gewässer übertragbar....


 
Stimmt !!!

Habe mir Waldfrucht Birdfood bestellt,ging leider garnix drauf .

Habe dann einen anderen Baithersteller gefunden und bin sehr zufrieden damit auch wenn es Preislich etwas teurer ist.

Gruss CF


----------



## Hanno (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: successful baits-erfahrungen?*

Ich kann auch nur gutes berichten! 
Ich hab dieses Frühjahr die Red Spice Fish Ready Boilies in 24mm gefischt.... Ich hab darauf u.A. meinen PB gefangen!#6

Und auch die Lieferung war extrem Schnell, bei Nachnahme... Kam am übernächsten Tag an.... Hätte ich morgens und nicht abends um 19:00 bestellt, wären sie wahrscheinlich sogar am nächsten Tag da gewesen....... Naja, jedenfalls bisher alles Top gelaufen!
lg Hanno


----------

